# Piedmont ice



## buckeyefan1964 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knew if piedmont was froze over and if so how thick the ice is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

last i was told it was about 8 inches and that was almost a week ago. I think today MIGHT have been the only day it snuck above freezing since then. BUT I am not the one that was out on it to check it I just heard from a guy at work so I would make sure with someone who has been out there more recently


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

As the adage goes, "Don't believe anything you hear and only half of what you see.". When it comes to Piedmont, "mum's the word"--you have to go for yourself. That's simply how things work over there... I even know of instances where guys lie to their own buddies about the ice conditions, let alone any fishing reports!


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

yeah i asked him a few times if it was really 8 inches. I was out there a few days before he told me that and it was a lil over 3 and the nights in between it got down to 5 one night and 3 the other so(also the days following the huge snow) ..anyways like i said in my first post. make sure with someone else also


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Going to try it tomorrow for the first time this season. I will post the whole truth and nothing but the so help me!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I fished it today. Couldn't get to where I wanted to go because of the deep snow. So I fished the roadbed. Four other guys out. Ice was about 5-6". Water has come up the holes and the ice has alot on top. I would recommend rubber boots to anybody hitting it tomorrow. I picked up one eye about 2-3pm. Never marked another fish. Stayed till dark. Didn't see any others caught.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

bttmline said:


> Going to try it tomorrow for the first time this season. I will post the whole truth and nothing but the so help me!


 Thanks alot.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bttmline said:


> Going to try it tomorrow for the first time this season. I will post the whole truth and nothing but the so help me!


well???? were waiting..............................................


----------



## buckeyefan1964 (Jan 31, 2009)

We was at down yesterday and fished 7 hrs. and the only time my pole bent was when i was snagged. I don't think anyone was catching much atleast not the guys we talked to. I might go back on thursday and try for crappies.


----------



## buckeyefan1964 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok , thanks for the advice w.w. maybe i'll run into you on the ice i'm from just ouside dover.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I hit it Sat. Plenty of good ice but the bite is real slow. This rain is going to make it hard to walk so put on your cleats.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Any one know if I can get on the ice as of today. Want to go Thursday or Friday. Thanks


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Haven't been there but I am sure you can. Just don't go alone.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I drove past Piedmont dam Sunday. There were 4 guys up by the roadbed. They were not on the roadbed, they were about 20 feet off shore just south of the roadbed where the road bends and goes up the hill.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

there fishin the creek channel. u can catch em there but not as many as on the roadbed.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

was there sat. and the ice is crap!!! very soft and white...a few warm spells and it will be unsafe if it aint already...a few eyes caught but nothing of any size


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

is piedmonts spillway any good this time of year


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

No it's not. Not enough flow....


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

PIEDMONT update: 3-8-10 SUNDAY
NO WAY!...... NO HOW! I saw three guys ice fishing on the lake today. I threw a big rock out on the ice by the REST AREA and it was like the rock hit cement! There is a big hole towards the middle as you come out of the marina.You can see it as you drive down to the marina. As for the other ramp a EDGEWATER/RENYOLDS RD. NO way either.....SOILD ICE. Water level I'm guessing is 5 to 6 feet low. I have pictures but don't know how to get them on here........DUH!


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

according to my source the ice has melted about 40 feet off the bank as of yesterday.. this rain coming in will hopefully speed up the process


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

drove to the marina today and as far as i could see ICE IS GONE.. guys were fishin off bank and 4 boats were fishing the marina cove and lookd like one just packin up. no word on if anyone caught anything but I'll be out sometime this week


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the boat ramp usable?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

The boat ramp is usable, there was a vehicle backing down the ramp when Kickinbass and I drove over. No ice !!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

WoodenShips said:


> PIEDMONT update: 3-8-10 SUNDAY
> NO WAY!...... NO HOW! I saw three guys ice fishing on the lake today. I threw a big rock out on the ice by the REST AREA and it was like the rock hit cement! There is a big hole towards the middle as you come out of the marina.You can see it as you drive down to the marina. As for the other ramp a EDGEWATER/RENYOLDS RD. NO way either.....SOILD ICE. Water level I'm guessing is 5 to 6 feet low. I have pictures but don't know how to get them on here........DUH!


Those 3 guys were myself reeldirty1 and cheesedawg. Only one fish for me but it was 191/2 in. That was our last trip as the ice was getting pretty soft. Now it's time to hit the soft water there. The gate master came down and talked to us a week before to let us know they had closed the gates. The water had gone up at least a foot in a week.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> Those 3 guys were myself reeldirty1 and cheesedawg. Only one fish for me but it was 191/2 in. That was our last trip as the ice was getting pretty soft. Now it's time to hit the soft water there. The gate master came down and talked to us a week before to let us know they had closed the gates. The water had gone up at least a foot in a week.


You guys have more guts than me to sit out on the ice.  I was going to drive down and take a closer picture of you three and see if Bubba from the TIMES LEADER would stick in the paper! 
BTW.......MAN did I take a fall over in the rest area bay that day! ....lol


----------

